# 1st Batch of Cyser



## masta (Mar 20, 2005)

Made my second mead up today and here is the recipe I came up with:


Valley Brew's Orange Blossom Cyser



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 289pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=385 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 289pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 14080" width=385>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD =xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 289pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" width=385 height=20>4 gals Natural Apple Juice</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17>14 lbs Orange Blossom Honey (not heated)</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD =xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>3 tabs Yeast Nutrient, 2 tsp Yeast Energizer</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD =xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>


7.5 oz California raisins, 5 oz California dates</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD =xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>5 oz Zante Currents, 3 oz dried cherries, 3 oz dried cranberries</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD =xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>


10 grams Lalvin D-47 yeast (rehydrated and pitched after 15 mins)


Honey was not heated just warmed up to get it out of the container. The fruit (no SO2) was chopped up very well and added after make up was complete and SG was taken.


Starting SG 1.128 @ 78 Degrees</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

It hit me like a ton of bricks. Name it Orange Blossom Special and do some kind of train thang on the label.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

*Two* thumbs up!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

See! Martina loves the idea! I bet that must tasted good.


Isn't cyser most often carbonated, or am I thinking of something else?


Either way, yum yum!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

I *do* need to get my hands on some cheap honey.....


----------



## masta (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes you do and the first one to produce a mead that Glenvall likes wins..I am way ahead of you girl so you best get busy!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Gotcha, uff... where to get honey on a monday night at 6:15 pm?!?!?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

LMAO! It is just too great for an asshole like me to be involved with such a wonderful group of people!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Stop that, Glenvall. You are very kind.


----------



## masta (Mar 22, 2005)

Picture of primary before stirring tonight...all the colors of the fruit kinda looks a fruit cake and it smells wicked!









*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

It looks great! You don't use straining bags?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

That would be a powerful fruitcake as well?


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess a straining bag would help keep all the fruit together but I like to stir the must well and dose with a small amount of nutrient couple of times a day for first 3 days to help get the yeasties working well.


I increased the starting gravity of this batch so that when the yeast reaches it alcohol tolerance I will be left with some residual sugar and not have to back sweeten. That is the plan in theory anyways!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me! That pic sure does look good Scott!


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

Great news....the rest of my honey came in today for batch #3...a Red Raspberry Melomel! 
<DIV align=center>
<H3>Mead Styles</H3>
<UL>
<LI>*Mead* - made with honey, water and yeast optionally with flavoring ingredients 
<LI>*Hydromel* - the French name for mead 
<LI>*Sack mead* - a sweeter mead, with more honey 
<LI>*Melomel* - mead made with fruit or fruit juice 
<LI>*Metheglin* - mead made with spices and extracts 
<LI>*Morat* - mead made with mulberries 
<LI>*Pyment* - mead made with both honey and grapes 
<LI>*Hippocras* - honey, grapes, and spices 
<LI>*Cyser* - honey and apples or apple cider (apple juice in Europe) Can also be made with peach, cherry or pear cider 
<LI>*Braggot* - honey and malt, sort of a mead-beer 
<LI>*Oxymel* - mead mixed with wine vinegar 
<LI>*Rhodomel* - honey with attar, a rose petal distillate, or rose petals 
<LI>*Capsicumel* - honey with chile peppers 
<LI>*Omphacomel* - mead and verjuice, the juice of unripe grapes 
<LI>*T'ej* - T'ej is honey, water and hops. It is the national drink of Ethiopia, and has a unique taste </LI>[/list]


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Scott, what yeast did you use and what was the starting gravity?


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

10 grams of Lalvin D-47 and OG was 1.128 @ 78 degrees*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow. Yes, it should stop at about 15%, but more likely if you get it somewhere below 70*F before then. 68*F is good. If it cools off enough, it might stop at 13 or 14%. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree totally!


----------

